# Is this tank still safe to use?



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

I just bought 2 55g used , when I filled this is what I found. Because the water pushed the glass.


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

VB-Twin said:


> I just bought 2 55g used , when I filled this is what I found. Because the water pushed the glass.
> View attachment 184091


I wouldn’t be able to sleep at night with that filled with water in my house lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be worried.


----------



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

Easy fix? 
Get a new of that piece? 
Where do I get that and what is it called even lol 
I'm located in Cloverdale.


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Heres 2 options i have done the diy on a 55 before and worked fine
















48 x 12 Aquarium Frame


Industry Leader in Wholesale Plastic Aquarium Tank Frames. We also carry strip Lights and Iron Stands




www.aquariumframeswholesale.com






Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

Dope I can totally do that I'll have to find glass that fit though. Thanks


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

VB-Twin said:


> Easy fix?
> Get a new of that piece?
> Where do I get that and what is it called even lol
> I'm located in Cloverdale.


I would empty it, reepoxy the brace on, then it should be fine. Or you could silicone something directly to the glass as a brace...Thats what my tank has.


----------



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

kivyee said:


> I would empty it, reepoxy the brace on, then it should be fine. Or you could silicone something directly to the glass as a brace...Thats what my tank has.


It's a plastic brace reepoxy would work?

And what did you use to brace glass?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

My tank (fluval profile) has a thick glass piece in the middle that's siliconed in as a brace from the factory. 

Epoxy could work but it's tricky with that crack since theres not much for the epoxy to bond to and hold...


----------

